# problemas con la  disquetera



## CARLOS61 (Ago 5, 2005)

tengo dos computadoras una pentium 3 y una AMD de 850 y siempre que las apago me hace mucho ruido la disquetera y cuando me voy a inicio y paso el apuntador por mis documentos  en win 98 y documentos resientes en xp tambien  truena mucho, por favor como puedo resolver este problema. La pentium 3 tiene win98 y AMD tiene win xp.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

Parece ser un problema de generado por el desgaste mecánico. Considero que si te incomoda el ruido, lo mejor es cambiarla.

Saludos,
Fernando.


----------



## RUINA (Dic 8, 2006)

O mejor, sacar la disquetera, abrirla y mirar lo de dentro, es posible que el motor haga patinar el mecanismo que se llama "tornillo sin fin" que hace mover los cabezales de lectura/escritura. Prueba echando vaselina (pero poquito) y así reduce el ruido molesto  

Saludos


----------

